# Automotive Bulbs: Halogen / Xenon Filled?



## darkzero (Aug 29, 2005)

Are common marker bulbs (signals, brake lights) halogen and filled with xenon? I say no. Aren't halogen bulbs usually made with quartz and not "regular" glass? Halogen bulbs you are not supposed to touch or they will pop soon like headlight bulbs. Marker bulbs are ok to touch.

Here's an example:
1156 bulb 

The description says halogen and xenon filled.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Aug 29, 2005)

darkzero said:


> The description says halogen and xenon filled.



Generally, halogen bulbs are under high pressure and have a specially formed envelope-- usually of quartz as you have mentioned already. I doubt an 1156 or 1157 bulb would be of the halogen type.


----------



## bfg9000 (Sep 14, 2005)

Halogen marker lamps generally have an "H" in the number. H1157 bulbs for example, cost ~ten times as much as a standard 1157, draw 4 amps rather than 2, and are rated for 1300lumens/400 hours rather than 400lumens/1200 hours.

They look like halogen bulbs too, with a quartz envelope.


----------

